# Betta Fish Drawing-WIP



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Decided to draw another Betta with scale detailing, which took a while to draw all the scales, and that was about 30 minutes. The main drawing took about another 20 minutes, and the colouring on it right now has taken about fifty minutes. Just wanted to show you guys a WIP.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

looks good!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww it looks good! Great work!


----------

